# Happy Mother's Day!



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!







Not sure how to paste links to individual pix in forum but it works in my blog spot: Happy Mother's Day! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 7, 2011)

Thanks,.you succeeded in giving me nightmares.lol


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Thanks,.you succeeded in giving me nightmares.lol


 
Thanks...sorry about that


----------



## mishele (May 7, 2011)

Bahhhhh......lol Some very cool shots in there! Now when Father's Day comes around I'm going to post some dirty dishes for you...lol


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 7, 2011)

Very nice! I love the little monkey (3rd row, 1st column), he looks like he is giving a thumb up!


----------



## Scott W (May 7, 2011)

Nice series.  The monkey shots are also my favorites!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 7, 2011)

as evident by the spiders, moms have a lot of weight on their shoulders

so give your mom a hug on mother's day 

:hug::


----------



## orionmystery (May 7, 2011)

mishele said:


> Bahhhhh......lol Some very cool shots in there! Now when Father's Day comes around I'm going to post some dirty dishes for you...lol


 


Marc-Etienne said:


> Very nice! I love the little monkey (3rd row, 1st column), he looks like he is giving a thumb up!


 


Scott W said:


> Nice series.  The monkey shots are also my favorites!


 


NayLoMo6C said:


> as evident by the spiders, moms have a lot of weight on their shoulders
> 
> so give your mom a hug on mother's day
> 
> :hug::


 
Thanks for looking and commenting, mishele, Marc, Scott, NayLoMo6C.

Father's Day...that's gonna be a tough one


----------



## carldelain (May 8, 2011)

Wow! It didn't click in my mind yesterday when I looked at this that the shots were all with their babies 

Very cool! Awesome shots! 
What kind of setup did you use for the spider shots?


----------



## orionmystery (May 17, 2011)

carldelain said:


> Wow! It didn't click in my mind yesterday when I looked at this that the shots were all with their babies
> 
> Very cool! Awesome shots!
> What kind of setup did you use for the spider shots?


 
Thanks carldelian. All taken with a 40D, MPE65, MT24EX with DIY diffuser like this: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

The monkey shots were taken with a sigma 150, natural light.


----------

